# Barry Sheene



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

It was announced today that Barry Sheene lost his battle against Cancer and died today. He was a young bloke in his early fifties so this is a real tradgedy.

When I was a kid growing up in the 70's he was a hero of mine. I got into bikes in the early 80's and whilst I have never been into racing I was a big fan of Sheen.

He was a real enthusiast as well.

I mean what really pisses me off about modern day race riders is that, more often than not, they have no real interest in bikes off the track.

Baz was different. A real road and race bike enthusiast who was responsible for bringing bikes into the public eye more than any other rider, before or since, and of course, he was one of life's real characters.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I will add my voice....

its a great loss.

I loved his column in Bike magazine.

Years ago I had his helmet logo (donald duck) painted on the tank of my Yamaha







)

Eric


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

A sad loss to all bike fans. I think Andy sums it up perfectly.

MIKE..


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I loved Bazzers column in Bike Magazine. In it he once described my bike as looking like "it should be an anchor for someone's boat"









What a guy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A real character.

Loved the way he raced off, and you looked after him go with that characteristic wobble of the bike till he got a real blast off!!

Man was a real optimist, and had great courage.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I agree it's a great loss. I always remember the race where he stuck two fingers up at Kenny Roberts when he passed him, a fantastic race where they both passed each other dozens of times. Roberts won the race but Barry created the race, a proper race unlike the boring procession that is formula 1! Even though I don't ride a bike, I'm certainly interested in them and this race was what started my interest in them.

Very







at the loss of a great character.

Paul


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

, Hello everybody, just got up and running again after Two weeks of Modem trouble,hope it dont go again, Bazza, what a great rider he was, went to Olivers Mount to see him and all the old greats at the circuit`s 50yer anniversery, last saw him at last years Grand Prix at Donnington, on the Sunday when he won on a Manx Norton in the second of the special races they put on,always the Showman and allways the Racer,one of my Hero`s, great loss to the sport, fred.


----------



## Colin (Feb 24, 2003)

I first saw Barry Sheene in the support races for the Transatlantic Trophy at Brands Hatch. I can't remember the year but it was the meeting where Ray Pickerell (Trident/BSA) and Cal Rayborn (Harley XR750) had their legendary race and I WAS THERE !!

Barry was 2 years older than me, he wore all white leathers and he wiped the floor with everybody in the smaller classes. I followed his career more closely than most because he was so close to me in age. I would have loved to have been him. I saw him race at Brands, Silverstone and Mallory Park on many occasions and he was always cheerful and mischievous.

There are special people in every field of endeavour and in his Barry Sheene was the best.

Colin.


----------

